# Budgie help?



## FlowerBlossoms (Jan 10, 2018)

I’m a new owner of a budgie, and I’m very concerned. Before, I had 2 budgies for 2 weeks before I gave up one of them because the cage was to small, and one of them would attack the other for getting to close. After this my tamed budgie (who I kept) became distant from me. Perhaps because it been a while since she had a one on one with me. 
She wouldn’t step up, and would bite at my finger. Also if my finger got too close she would run off in her cage. I feel heartbroken. It’s only been 2 days since I separated them, so I could be inpatient. I very need advice or motivation to keep going. 

Thank you for your time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Has it only been 2 or 3 weeks that you've had this budgie? If so, you are indeed being very impatient. 
When you bring a new budgie into your home, you should not even try to touch it for a minimum of two weeks.
At this point, you are going to need to go back to the beginning and start over with your budgie.
What is her name?
What size cage do you have her in?
The very minimum size cage for one budgie is 18"x18"x18" but bigger than that is much better for your budgie's health and well-being. In fact, the bigger the cage the better. Just be sure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1/2".

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force her to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build her trust in you.
She will have to learn over time that you will not hurt her, grab her and try to force her to allow you to hold her.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch her. 
Let her get used to the idea that the hand is now in her safe place and not harming her.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If she becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until she calms down. When she's comfortable with your hand near her, you can offer her a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to her whenever you interact with her.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree with FaeryBee. You're definitely taking things too fast for your little one!  

It takes a long time to earn a budgie's trust but by following the steps laid out above and being sure to not move on until your budgie is comfortable, you can form a lasting bond of trust with your budgie  

Be sure to also read through the forum's many articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best budgie care practices. If you have any questions afterwards, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

Best of luck, we hope to meet your little one soon!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

:welcome:

You have been given excellent advice! I wish you luck with your little companion. I know it can be hard to be patient when you just want your bird to love you. Let us know how it goes. We love to see pictures and celebrate even small successes.

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:


----------



## FlowerBlossoms (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks for all the useful information!

While I was reading the articles, I came across the “teenager stage” of a budgie. I came to a conclusion that she hit puberty, since all of the reasons were listed. How long does this phase last? Because my budgie keeps screeching, and I don’t really know how to calm her down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

